# Demande de tests pour une application portée sous MacOS



## ekdmekdm (10 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau ici. Je suis enseignant en arts plastiques en collège et pour mes besoins personnels (et professionnels) j'ai développé une solution pour me faciliter la tâche quant à mes séquences pédagogiques. Mon système de prédilection est GNU/Linux, mais j'avoue que MacOS me plaît beaucoup au niveau graphique et en ce moment j'apprends à m'en servir (donc pour l'instant je suis un peu un newbie sous Mac). Pour la petite histoire je développe en Python, j'ai crée et développé quelques projets (dont EKD). je suis un amateur, même si je m'exerce en Python depuis le début des années 2000. J'ai une version de Mavericks virtualisée (sous Virtualbox) sous GNU/Linux, mais ce n'est pas  suffisant, je compte donc bientôt m'acheter un petit portable sous MacOS, et j'aurais, dans quelque temps besoin de certains conseils.

Ce qui m'amène à poster dans ce forum est une demande particulière ; voilà je développe mon logiciel (de création de séquences pédagogiques en arts plastiques ; APSC) sous GNU/Linux, je le teste actuellement sous mon Mavericks virtualisé, mais je ne peux pas le tester dans des conditions réelles sous MacOS. Pourriez-vous m'aider à tester la version de développement ?, ... si oui voici les nouveautés de la version 1.6.0 (voir aussi ici), et en particulier sous MacOS . Si certaines personnes veulent me rendre ce service, voici la version d'APSC 1.6.0 pour MacOS à tester (il s'agit d'un .app dans une archive zip). Ceux qui voudront bien m'aider, la demande est la suivante :

* Test d'exécution sous MacOS (le logiciel démarre bien en double-cliquant sur le lien symbolique APSC ?, ... en double cliquant sur le .app ?).
* Test d'enregistrement de la séquence (avec le bouton Enregistrer), ... de création d'une fiche prof (voici comment faire avec l'ancienne version 1.0.0, ou ici en vidéo), ... de visualisation de la fiche nouvellement crée (voir ici, ici et ici).
* Eventuellement un test de création d'une fiche élève.

Pouvez-vous me faire une retour de vos tests ? (en précisant votre version de MacOS).

Mille merci d'avance à ceux qui voudront bien m'aider ...

J'ai hésité à poster la demande dans ce forum, finalement je l'ai postée ici, j'espère que je ne me suis pas trompé, autrement toutes mes excuses ...

A bientôt


----------



## edenpulse (10 Décembre 2019)

macOS 10.15.1 
- L'app se lance bien
- le bouton Enregistrer fait crasher l'app


----------



## ekdmekdm (10 Décembre 2019)

Salut edenpulse, merci. Est-ce qu'il y a un message dans le terminal en arrière-plan après le crash ?, si oui lequel ?


----------



## osnola (13 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour sous Mojave,
je viens aussi de tester rapidement, voilà lorsque j'ai appuyé sur enregistrer :
- l'erreur python

```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "moteur_apsc/exec_pdfkit_seq_eleve_gui.pyc", line 614, in ouv_seq_prof_mepl_widgets
  File "affichage_apsc/apsc_print.pyc", line 52, in __init__
UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character '\xe9' in position 4: ordinal not in range(128)
Abort trap: 6
```
- et la pile des appels

```
Process:               apsc [11797]
Path:                  /Volumes/VOLUME/*/apsc.app/Contents/MacOS/apsc
Identifier:            com.LamaAngelo.macOSX.APSC
Version:               1.6.0 (1.6.0)
Code Type:             X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process:        ??? [1]
Responsible:           apsc [11797]
User ID:               501

Date/Time:             2019-12-13 15:38:49.981 +0100
OS Version:            Mac OS X 10.14.6 (18G103)
Report Version:        12
Anonymous UUID:        AA71BB68-AAEC-3BE5-E942-50E80667C094


Time Awake Since Boot: 250000 seconds

System Integrity Protection: enabled

Notes:                 Translocated Process

Crashed Thread:        0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Exception Type:        EXC_CRASH (SIGABRT)
Exception Codes:       0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000
Exception Note:        EXC_CORPSE_NOTIFY

Application Specific Information:
abort() called

Thread 0 Crashed:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x00007fff5a28a2c6 __pthread_kill + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff5a345bf1 pthread_kill + 284
2   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff5a1f46a6 abort + 127
3   QtCore                            0x00000001052e7ae9 0x1052d2000 + 88809
4   QtCore                            0x00000001052e94b7 QMessageLogger::fatal(char const*, ...) const + 231
5   QtCore.so                         0x0000000105112ca4 pyqt5_err_print() + 852
6   QtCore.so                         0x00000001051186a7 PyQtSlotProxy::unislot(void**) + 103
7   QtCore.so                         0x000000010511860a PyQtSlotProxy::qt_metacall(QMetaObject::Call, int, void**) + 58
8   QtCore                            0x00000001054e9e03 QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, int, int, void**) + 2883
9   QtWidgets                         0x0000000105f8e1b0 0x105e8d000 + 1053104
10  QtWidgets                         0x0000000105f8e034 0x105e8d000 + 1052724
11  QtWidgets                         0x0000000105f8f0ee QAbstractButton::mouseReleaseEvent(QMouseEvent*) + 270
12  QtWidgets.so                      0x00000001059c0ea0 sipQPushButton::mouseReleaseEvent(QMouseEvent*) + 128
13  QtWidgets                         0x0000000105edebf1 QWidget::event(QEvent*) + 1681
14  QtWidgets                         0x0000000105f8ee3f QAbstractButton::event(QEvent*) + 175
15  QtWidgets.so                      0x00000001059c17af sipQPushButton::event(QEvent*) + 191
16  QtWidgets                         0x0000000105e9ea4d QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) + 269
17  QtWidgets                         0x0000000105ea2160 QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) + 9440
18  QtWidgets.so                      0x00000001059de2e7 sipQApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) + 231
19  QtCore                            0x00000001054b85c4 QCoreApplication::notifyInternal2(QObject*, QEvent*) + 164
20  QtWidgets                         0x0000000105e9f3b7 QApplicationPrivate::sendMouseEvent(QWidget*, QMouseEvent*, QWidget*, QWidget*, QWidget**, QPointer<QWidget>&, bool) + 871
21  QtWidgets                         0x0000000105effb1b 0x105e8d000 + 469787
22  QtWidgets                         0x0000000105efeb6f 0x105e8d000 + 465775
23  QtWidgets                         0x0000000105e9ea4d QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) + 269
24  QtWidgets                         0x0000000105ea1392 QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) + 5906
25  QtWidgets.so                      0x00000001059de2e7 sipQApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) + 231
26  QtCore                            0x00000001054b85c4 QCoreApplication::notifyInternal2(QObject*, QEvent*) + 164
27  QtGui                             0x000000010650b4da QGuiApplicationPrivate::processMouseEvent(QWindowSystemInterfacePrivate::MouseEvent*) + 2794
28  QtGui                             0x00000001064f4cdb QWindowSystemInterface::sendWindowSystemEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) + 155
29  libqcocoa.dylib                   0x00000001119ab811 QCocoaEventDispatcherPrivate::postedEventsSourceCallback(void*) + 33
30  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x00007fff2e1f1de3 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_SOURCE0_PERFORM_FUNCTION__ + 17
31  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x00007fff2e1f1d89 __CFRunLoopDoSource0 + 108
32  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x00007fff2e1d574b __CFRunLoopDoSources0 + 195
33  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x00007fff2e1d4d15 __CFRunLoopRun + 1189
34  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x00007fff2e1d461e CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 455
35  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x00007fff2d4331ab RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 292
36  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x00007fff2d432ded ReceiveNextEventCommon + 355
37  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x00007fff2d432c76 _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 64
38  com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff2b7cb77d _DPSNextEvent + 1135
39  com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff2b7ca46b -[NSApplication(NSEvent) _nextEventMatchingEventMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 1361
40  com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff2b7c4588 -[NSApplication run] + 699
41  libqcocoa.dylib                   0x00000001119aa6bf QCocoaEventDispatcher::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) + 2143
42  QtCore                            0x00000001054b49d1 QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) + 401
43  QtCore                            0x00000001054b8c35 QCoreApplication::exec() + 341
44  QtWidgets.so                      0x0000000105acc562 meth_QApplication_exec_(_object*, _object*) + 82
45  org.python.python                 0x0000000100456e1b _PyCFunction_FastCallDict + 491
46  org.python.python                 0x00000001004d9a87 call_function + 439
47  org.python.python                 0x00000001004d61f7 _PyEval_EvalFrameDefault + 27559
48  org.python.python                 0x00000001004da4ef _PyEval_EvalCodeWithName + 2447
49  org.python.python                 0x00000001004cf584 PyEval_EvalCode + 100
50  org.python.python                 0x00000001004ccc04 builtin_exec + 548
51  org.python.python                 0x0000000100456e1b _PyCFunction_FastCallDict + 491
52  org.python.python                 0x00000001004d9a87 call_function + 439
53  org.python.python                 0x00000001004d61f7 _PyEval_EvalFrameDefault + 27559
54  org.python.python                 0x00000001004dacfd fast_function + 381
55  org.python.python                 0x00000001004d9a61 call_function + 401
56  org.python.python                 0x00000001004d61f7 _PyEval_EvalFrameDefault + 27559
57  org.python.python                 0x00000001004da4ef _PyEval_EvalCodeWithName + 2447
58  org.python.python                 0x00000001004cf584 PyEval_EvalCode + 100
59  org.python.python                 0x00000001005055f1 PyRun_FileExFlags + 209
60  org.python.python                 0x0000000100504e62 PyRun_SimpleFileExFlags + 882
61  com.LamaAngelo.macOSX.APSC        0x0000000100002ba3 py2app_main + 5811
62  com.LamaAngelo.macOSX.APSC        0x0000000100000f4b main + 347
63  com.LamaAngelo.macOSX.APSC        0x0000000100000dc4 start + 52
```
..


----------



## ekdmekdm (14 Décembre 2019)

osnola a dit:


> Bonjour sous Mojave,
> je viens aussi de tester rapidement, voilà lorsque j'ai appuyé sur enregistrer :
> - l'erreur python
> 
> ...



Bonjour, merci beaucoup ! Déjà une base de travail pour résoudre le problème. 
Un UnicodeEncodeError en Python3, bizarre. Puis-je vous demander de refaire un test mais ce coup-ci sans aucun accent dans les textes ? L'enregistrement devrait fonctionner dans ce cas là.


----------



## osnola (14 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,
cela ne dépend pas de ce que j'écris dans les zones de texte, ie. j'obtiens la même erreur en cliquant sur l'onglet "Fiche élève" puis "Ouvrir une séquence prof" (sans rentrer aucun texte)

```
bash-3.2$  ~/Downloads/apsc_1_6_0_mac_osx/apsc.app/Contents/MacOS/apsc 
* Permissions de ~/Downloads/apsc_1_6_0_mac_osx/apsc.app/Contents/Resources/wkhtmltopdf_macosx/wkhtmltopdf : 755
* Permissions de ~/Downloads/apsc_1_6_0_mac_osx/apsc.app/Contents/Resources/wkhtmltopdf_macosx/wkhtmltopdf : 755
['Windows', 'Fusion', 'Macintosh']
* Utilisation du style Fusion
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "moteur_apsc/exec_pdfkit_seq_eleve_gui.pyc", line 614, in ouv_seq_prof_mepl_widgets
  File "affichage_apsc/apsc_print.pyc", line 52, in __init__
UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character '\xe9' in position 4: ordinal not in range(128)
Abort trap: 6
```


----------



## ekdmekdm (14 Décembre 2019)

osnola a dit:


> Bonjour,
> cela ne dépend pas de ce que j'écris dans les zones de texte, ie. j'obtiens la même erreur en cliquant sur l'onglet "Fiche élève" puis "Ouvrir une séquence prof" (sans rentrer aucun texte)
> ...



Re,

Aie, ça se complique alors ! Pour l'instant je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait déconner exactement. Je vais prospecter ...

Je vais commencer par commenter dans le code (dans le fichier apsc_print.py) les lignes :

`# Affichage selon les versions de Python
        if platform.python_version()[0] == '2': print(self.texte)
        elif platform.python_version()[0] == '3': print(self.texte)`

... et ce pour la version MacOS ... ensuite recompiler un apsc.app et le remettre à dispo.

Je ne sais pas si j'aurais le temps de le faire dans la journée.

a+  (et encore merci !).


----------



## osnola (14 Décembre 2019)

Probablement, l'utilisation de la fonction str(...) au lieu de encode() ( voir https://stackoverflow.com/questions...ec-cant-encode-character-u-xa0-in-position-20 ) quand tu crées le dialogue pour afficher les fichiers...


----------



## ekdmekdm (14 Décembre 2019)

osnola a dit:


> Probablement, l'utilisation de la fonction str(...) au lieu de encode() ( voir https://stackoverflow.com/questions...ec-cant-encode-character-u-xa0-in-position-20 ) quand tu crées le dialogue pour afficher les fichiers...



Je me suis acheté hier (vendredi 13/12, bon j'espère que c'était pas un mauvais présage) un petit MacBook d'occaz, pas chèr du tout (il tourne sous Catalina ; un peu lourdingue ... des lenteurs ... je vais certainement le passer sous Mojave ; ce sera peut-être plus fluide) pour les tests et la dev.
Tout ceci pour dire que je suis en train de mettre en place un petit environnement Miniconda3 avec Python3.7.4 ... j'ai besoin de vérifier le fonctionnement des sources sous Catalina avant de revoir le code (il se peut que le problème vienne du log après la compilation avec py2app).


----------



## osnola (15 Décembre 2019)

ekdmekdm a dit:


> Je me suis acheté hier (vendredi 13/12, bon j'espère que c'était pas un mauvais présage) un petit MacBook d'occaz, pas chèr du tout (il tourne sous Catalina ; un peu lourdingue ... des lenteurs ... je vais certainement le passer sous Mojave ; ce sera peut-être plus fluide) pour les tests et la dev.


Il faudrait voir si il est possible d'augmenter sa mémoire vive (au moins pour qu'il ait 8Giga de ram) et si il a un disque dur, de le remplacer par un sdd, ie. la possibilité de le faire dépend des modèles, il faut donc se renseigner avant, ... Mais si c'est possible, cela peut ne pas coûter cher et lui donner un bon coup de fouet...



> Tout ceci pour dire que je suis en train de mettre en place un petit environnement Miniconda3 avec Python3.7.4 ... j'ai besoin de vérifier le fonctionnement des sources sous Catalina avant de revoir le code (il se peut que le problème vienne du log après la compilation avec py2app).


Ok, sinon maintenant que tu as accès à un mac, tu dois pouvoir aussi tester directement en partant des sources .py avec le debugger (avec le module pdb)..


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (16 Décembre 2019)

Salut,
J'ai téléchargé tes sources APSC_VERSION_STABLE 1.0.0 et je n'ai pour l'instant pas les plantages que l'app provoque.
Par contre:
- Phase 6, le chemin de l'image est complètement déconnant quand on recharge la séquence prof mais c'est peut-être normal en deboguage. ça fonctionne une fois compilé
- Impossible de créer une fiche élève (on je m'y prend mal) donc pas de visualisation.

Je suis sous High Sierra, Python 3.7.3, Visual Studio Code.

PS: le module pdfkit s’installe bien avec "pip install pdfkit"


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (16 Décembre 2019)

Ok vu pour le point 2 ci-dessus c'est moi  
Par contre dans Visualisation, si le PDF n'existe pas il va rechercher en absolu '/Users/DIABLO76/affichage_apsc/vue_page_inexistante.png'  alors qu'il devrait le rechercher en relatif dans
'/Users/DIABLO76/Documents/APSC/apsc'

J'ai un peu de temps, cette semaine pour pousser les tests si tu es d'accord, ce serai bien de pouvoir récupérer une séquence prof complète, j'ai un peu rempli les champs à l'arrache donc aucune idée du rendu final


----------



## ekdmekdm (16 Décembre 2019)

Salut osnola et Diablo76,  je suis un peu débordé cette semaine au collège, donc pas beaucoup de temps ...
@Diablo76 : tu as récupéré les sources par le dépôt SVN ?, si oui comment installer Subversion simplement sous MacOS ?
Plus tard, j'aimerais bien que tu testes aussi la version de développement 1.6.0, par les sources et comme tu l'as fait pour la version 1.0.0 ... MAIS ... dans cette version 1.6.0 les fiches prof, élève et évaluation ne fonctionnent plus correctement car j'ai intégré une version de wkhtmltopdf directement dans l'arborescence d'APSC ... il va falloir que je re-modifie le code (que je revienne en arrière). Dans l'absolu je voudrais intégrer un wkhtmltopdf qui fonctionne à tous les coups dans l'arborescence d'APSC et ce pour MacOS (un fichier exécutable statique de wkhtmltopdf qui fonctionnerait sous toutes les versions de MacOS, une version portable de wkhtmltopdf pour MacOS ... c'est ce que j'ai fait pour GNU/Linux et windows, et sur ces deux systèmes ça fonctionne sans souci), comment obtenir un exécutable statique de wkhtmltopdf pour MacOS ?
Autrement si tu veux continuer à tester la version 1.0.0 je peux te fournir une séquence prof (le fichier ARTP) et les images des références artistiques correspondantes (je t'ais préparé une archive zip avec tout dedans mais ce soir je n'ai pas le temps de déposer le zip qque part pour que tu y ait accès).
@osnola : j'ai un souci avec le macbook pro que je viens d'acheter (à un prix bas il est vrai), pourtant je l'avais un peu testé avant ... là je ne peux pas m'en occuper par manque de temps.

En tous cas merci pour ces tests, c'est super sympa de votre part !

A bientôt.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (17 Décembre 2019)

Salut @ekdmekdm
Oui sources récupérées sur ton dépôt. il te faut installer homebrew qui est le gestionnaire de package sur OSX, avec la commande dans le terninal `/usr/bin/ruby -e "$(curl -fsSL https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Homebrew/install/master/install)"` ensuite `brew install subversion`.

Pour ce qui est de wkhtmltopdf, le moyen le plus simple est de télécharger le package ici, de l'installer puis récupérer l’exécutable dans `/usr/local/bin`, Oups je t'ai lu une ligne sur 2, c'est sûrement ce que tu as dû faire 

Ok pour tester la V1.6.0 et de regarder pour wkhtmltopdf


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (17 Décembre 2019)

Re,
Sources 1.6.0 téléchargées, et testées, pour l'instant pas de plantages avec wkhtmltopdf, les PDFs se génèrent bien.

Problème avec PyQt5 et Python 3.8.0 (ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'PyQt5'), j'ai juste une alerte avec 3.7.3 mais ça fonctionne je vais regarder ma config VSC (j'ai testé une de mes apps même soucis en 3.8.0).

Pour l'onglet évaluation je ne sais pas comment créer ni ou trouver la liste des élèves...

A+


----------



## ekdmekdm (18 Décembre 2019)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Re,
> Sources 1.6.0 téléchargées, et testées, pour l'instant pas de plantages avec wkhtmltopdf, les PDFs se génèrent bien.



Salut Diablo76, tu confirmes bien que ce test a été réalisé avec les sources de la version 1.6.0 ? ... et ce par le SVN d'APSC avec la commande :


```
svn checkout svn://laginette.com/branches/1.6.0 apsc_version_developpement
```

(?)

Si oui (si tu confirmes), le fichier binaire de wkhtmltopdf que j'ai ajouté dans l'arborescence d'APSC fonctionne comme convenu (en tous cas par les sources ça semble fonctionner).

Tu es sous High Sierra, il restera à confirmer si ça marche aussi sous Mojave et Catalina.



> Problème avec PyQt5 et Python 3.8.0 (ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'PyQt5'), j'ai juste une alerte avec 3.7.3 mais ça fonctionne je vais regarder ma config VSC (j'ai testé une de mes apps même soucis en 3.8.0).



Quel message d'alerte tu as avec Python 3.7.3 ? Par contre je ne comprend pas pourquoi le message pour PyQt5 sous Python 3.8.



> Pour l'onglet évaluation je ne sais pas comment créer ni ou trouver la liste des élèves...



Je t'ais mis deux archives zip (deux séquences de cours) à charger dans APSC pour les tests (c'est spécifié dans le titre de chaque archive pour la version --> dans la version 1.0.0 il faut charger aussi les images des références artistiques quand les messages d'erreur vont apparaître, --> dans la version 1.6.0 (la version de dev) le fichier ARTP contient déjà les images des références artistiques [encodées en bytes (base64)], voir ici [le dernier point tout en bas]).

==> Les archives pour les tests sont ici, c'est à dire ceci et ceci (de même je t'ais mis un fichier xls avec des classes bidons pour les tests concernant l'évaluation).

`A+`

a+  

PS : je vois que tu es du Havre, ... pas très loin, je suis de Caen.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (18 Décembre 2019)

Salut @ekdmekdm,




Oui, je confirme  

Pour 3.7.3 c'est Pylint qui mon outil d'analyse de code qui n'aime pas PyQT5  (c'est seulement une remarque qu'il m'affiche) par contre impossible d’exécuter le code sous 3.8 (ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'PyQt5') mais je pense que c'est un problème de config pour qu'il ne trouve pas le module.

Je vais tester la v1.6.0 avec tes séquences et si tu a toujours des problèmes avec ton Mac, pourquoi pas te compiler l'app pour quelle puisse être testée sous différents OSX par les membres du forum.



ekdmekdm a dit:


> PS : je vois que tu es du Havre, ... pas très loin, je suis de Caen.



Oui j'avais vu


----------



## ekdmekdm (27 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici *la version 1.6.0* compilée avec py2app. Vous pouvez l'exécuter quelle que soit votre version de MacOS. L'archive zip contient apsc.app et un fichier nommé APSC. Pour tester l'application il faudra d'abord dézipper apsc_1_6_0_macos.zip quelque part sur votre disque dur (par exemple dans le répertoire Applications) ... et ensuite double-cliquer sur le fichier APSC (en lettres majuscules).

Tests demandés sous MacOS (et surtout des retours ici de vos tests) :

* vérification de démarrage de l'application.

* tests de création d'une séquence prof (enregistrement du fichier ARTP et création de la fiche prof), d'une fiche élève et d'une fiche d'évaluation (à ce propos pour la fiche d'évaluation, voici une liste d'élèves fictive) --> pour savoir comment faire il faut consulter ce lien, mais aussi celui-ci (par rapport aux nouveaux boutons de la version 1.6.0).

* tests d'édition d'une séquence prof ... et après-coup création (avec les modifications) de la fiche prof. Voici un fichier ARTP pour les tests d'édition.

* tests par rapport à l'historique (voir ici, ici et ici) ... plus de détails ici (de "* L'application va garder en mémoire tous les fichiers ARTP", ... jusqu'à ... "ne pas trop encombrer le répertoire temporaire du système d'exploitation."), et là + voir ici.

* tests de visionnage (onglet Visionnage ou avec l'oeil en mode Icône uniquement) à la fin de chaque création de fiche (prof, élève ou évaluation) ... + tests avec les boutons "Zoom+", "Zoom-" et "Revenir à la vue par défaut". Voir ici et ici. Si vous pouvez prendre qques copies d'écran ce serait un petit +.

* tests d'affichage de la console interne au logiciel (après quelques traitements --> fiches profs, élèves, ...) ; avec copies d'écran si possible.

* voir ce qui s'est affiché dans le terminal à l'arrière-plan (juste en dessous de l'interface d'APSC).

* tests divers avec un nom d'utilisateur et/ou des chemins (d'enregistrement) contenant des accents.

* voir si cela fonctionne bien avec différentes versions de MacOS (aussi sous les version les plus récentes, par exemple ; Mojave et/ou Catalina).

Je vous remercie d'avance ...

a+


----------



## osnola (2 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
je viens de réessayer (toujours sur Mojave), j'obtiens le même comportement qu'avant : un plantage lorsque je sauvegarde/recharge.

En le lançant dans le terminal, j'obtiens toujours :

```
bash-3.2$  ~/Downloads/apsc_1_6_0_macos/apsc.app/Contents/MacOS/apsc 
* Permissions de  ~/Downloads/apsc_1_6_0_macos/apsc.app/Contents/Resources/wkhtmltopdf_macos/wkhtmltopdf : 755
* Permissions de ~/Downloads/apsc_1_6_0_macos/apsc.app/Contents/Resources/wkhtmltopdf_macos/wkhtmltopdf : 755
['macintosh', 'Windows', 'Fusion']
* Utilisation du style macintosh
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "moteur_apsc/exec_pdfkit_seq_eleve_gui.pyc", line 614, in ouv_seq_prof_mepl_widgets
  File "affichage_apsc/apsc_print.pyc", line 52, in __init__
UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character '\xe9' in position 4: ordinal not in range(128)
Abort trap: 6
```


----------



## ekdmekdm (11 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour osnola,

J'ai recompilé une nouvelle version téléchargeable ici, est-il possible pour vous de la tester sous Mojave. En espérant que ce coup-ci ça fonctionnera mieux pour vous.

a+


----------



## osnola (12 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour *ekdmekdm,*
je viens de refaire un essai, j'obtiens toujours la même erreur et les mêmes messages dans terminal :-~


----------

